# Lyft Added the ability to decline rides added to your queue



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Is this new or has there always been the ability to decline new ride requests that lyft automatically adds to your queue when your in a ride already? Noticed it tonight in Tampa when I hit the banner allowing me to decline it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Old news in my market and I assume most others.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, thought so. Newb mistake.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Is this new or has there always been the ability to decline new ride requests that lyft automatically adds to your queue when your in a ride already? Noticed it tonight in Tampa when I hit the banner allowing me to decline it.


I like the fact Lyft will actually put the pick-up location in the queue while you're still driving your current pax. And, you can remove the ride without it affecting your AR% as long as it's removed before dropping off the ride you're in. I get tired of the lectures from Lyft about my AR%. This feature allows me to line up decent rides, remove bad ones, and not have to get a NastyGram from Lyft when I do.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Is this new or has there always been the ability to decline new ride requests that lyft automatically adds to your queue when your in a ride already? Noticed it tonight in Tampa when I hit the banner allowing me to decline it.


Been there the two years I've been doing Lyft.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> the ability to decline new ride requests that lyft automatically adds to your queue


Its not question decline. Once the ride is in your queue, Lyft has already auto-accepted on your behalf/against your will. We've always had the ability to cancel these rides without harm.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

I noticed something at EWR-- Lyft adds rides to the queue and it can be difficult to drop them; I've received a pop-up that says something about their systems being slow, please try again later. I'm sure this is intentional in order to influence us to capitulate and just give the trip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

And you cant cancel once that auto added ride starts.... It will not allow it... Glitch in app... Had to call the passenger and tell him I wasn't coming and that my app wouldn't let me cancel the ride and that he would need to cancel... me and him went back and forth for a half hour finally I just turned the app off and went to sleep... He cancelled an hour later... I made $5 bux..


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Is this new or has there always been the ability to decline new ride requests that lyft automatically adds to your queue when your in a ride already? Noticed it tonight in Tampa when I hit the banner allowing me to decline it.


new in SW Florida the last few weeks: now there is an option to decline auto-added rides for about 30 seconds (after that no option to cancel)


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

In Jax, the "decline queued ride" window of opportunity is only a few seconds long...like maybe 3-5 seconds.


----------

